# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #15551 Leznts, Υμηττός

## Convict

Κόμβος Leznts (#15551)
10.46.73.0-10.46.73.255

==========================


BB Links
1.Convict #7474
SSID: awmn-7474-15551
IEEE 802.11n

2.Juan_Verdera #17925
SSID: awmn-15551-17925
IEEE 802.11n


==========================

Εξοπλισμός

ΤαρατσοPC [email protected]
Mikrotik v5.20 + bgp + Routing Filters
2 x R52nM


==========================

----------


## Juan

Link 1.Convict #7474 κάτω.

----------


## Convict

Δεν πίστευα οτι θα το έλεγα ποτέ αλλά να που έφτασε και εμένα η σειρά μου.

Ο κόμβος #15551 , Leznts παύει τη λειτουργία του.Όλος ο εξοπλισμός έχει ξηλωθεί.Γίνονται προσπάθειες για νέα λινκ μετά απο αρκετό καιρό.

Ευχαριστούμε τον Αντώνη ,Leznts που μας φιλοξένησε.

----------

